# Modo corretto di scrivere in prima persona



## Melissa90

ciao ragazzi, ho un dubbio su come si possa scrivere correttamente una frase in prima persona, ovvero su come isolare 
questa frase dal resto del racconto. Faccio un paio di esempi:

Racconto non in prima persona...
[una riga di spazio]
"Sento il mio cuore battere forte, trattengo il respiro e mi sento pronta. Faccio quell'ultimo passo verso il baratro, ormai è tardi. Uno, due, cinque secondi e quando non ho più nessuna speranza, mi sento risalire verso il cielo. Ce l'ho fatta, oggi mi sento più viva che mai."
[una riga di spazio]
Racconto non in prima persona...


Racconto non in prima persona...
[una riga di spazio]
"Sento il mio cuore battere forte, trattengo il respiro e mi sento pronta. Faccio quell'ultimo passo verso il baratro, ormai è tardi. Uno, due, cinque secondi e quando non ho più nessuna speranza, mi sento risalire verso il cielo. Ce l'ho fatta, oggi mi sento più viva che mai".
[una riga di spazio]
Racconto non in prima persona...

Dubbi:
1) è giusto inserire uan frase così in prima persona dentro le virgolette alte?  "frase"
2) la differenza tra il primo esempio e il secondo, è il punto a fine frase: va messo dentro o fuori le virgolette? Oppure non va messo nessun punto?
3) è giusto isolare una frase come questa dal resto del racconto, lasciando una riga vuota (sia prima che dopo la frase?)

Grazie
Melissa


----------



## Saoul

Ciao Melissa,

il punto va generalmente fuori dalle virgolette, pertanto la tua seconda opzione è più corretta da questo punto di vista. All'interno delle virgolette vanno interpunzioni come il punto esclamativo o quello interrogativo.

Per quanto riguarda l'inserimento all'interno di una narrazione non in prima persona di un brano in prima persona, credo che sia più una scelta "editoriale" che una scelta basata su una regola vera e propria.

Magari, anziché usare le virgolette alte, che potrebbero far pensare a un discorso diretto o a una citazione, potresti usare le virgolette sergenti (« ») o anche scrivere il testo in prima persona in italico. Questo dovrebbe rendere la parte non in prima persona e la parte in prima persona sufficientemente differenti da essere riconoscibili, soprattutto qualora questo tipo di cambio avvenisse più volte all'interno del racconto.


----------



## Mary49

Saoul said:


> Magari, anziché usare le virgolette alte, che potrebbero far pensare a un discorso diretto o a una citazione, potresti usare le virgolette sergenti (« ») o anche scrivere il testo in prima persona in italico.


Anche le virgolette basse («») sono usate in un discorso diretto o in una citazione:  La punteggiatura - Consulenza Linguistica - Accademia della Crusca   "Le _virgolette_ possono essere alte (" "), basse o sergenti (« »), semplici o apici (' '). Alte e basse si usano indifferentemente per circoscrivere un discorso diretto o per le citazioni".

Personalmente non userei virgolette di alcun tipo, ma opterei per altre tecniche, ad esempio, come dice Saul, il corsivo e il distanziamento dal testo narrativo.


----------



## ohbice

D'accordo con Mary, niente virgole, sì corsivo e punto finale. Se penso agli incisi del fantasma che occupa i sogni del vice questore Schiavone, Manzini usa pure le parentesi. 
La cosa essenziale è mantenere coerenti le caratteristiche tipografiche degli incisi (se ve n'è più d'uno).


----------



## Saoul

Mi sono spiegato male. 

Al fine di differenziare la narrazione in prima persona, anziché usare le virgolette alte che sono quelle che più comunemente vengono utilizzate per il discorso diretto, si può scegliere di usare un altro tipo di virgolette. Non è una questione di regola, come dicevo, ma semplicemente di differenziazione, in modo da rendere evidente e coerente la scelta grafica che indicherà la presenza di questi brani in prima persona all'interno del testo.


----------



## Melissa90

grazie a tutti, scrivo di fretta perchè sono sul lavoro, stanotte mi spiegherò meglio se servisse.

Vorrei aggiungere che avrò solo una frase in prima persona, il resto (sia prima che dopo) è una narrazione.
Avevo pensato anche io a differenziare lo stile del font, ma non è possibile: il narrato sarà per una mia storia in FB, dove purtroppo non è concesso nessun stile di scrittura opzionale.
Quindi devo per forza virgolettare o comunque isolare. Ecco volevo semplicemente sapere come avreste fatto voi.
Per il punto dentro/fuori le "", lo chiedevo eprchè di recente ho visto una targhetta fuopri da una palestra, con una dedica.. 
ed era scritta così:   "pinco pallino."   (a me risultava, come avete detto voi, che il punto andasse fuori non dentro, ecco perchè ho chiesto..)
Ciao, a presto
Grazie
Melissa


----------



## ohbice

Userei le parentesi tonde. Le virgolette introducono un discorso diretto, come è già stato detto, senza distinguere se si tratta di narratore o narrato.


----------



## Mary49

ohbice said:


> Userei le parentesi tonde. Le virgolette introducono un discorso diretto, come è già stato detto, senza distinguere se si tratta di narratore o narrato.


Ma "parentesi tonde" per una citazione in prima persona all'interno di un testo narrativo? Non credo... Piuttosto lineetta.


----------



## ohbice

Boh, forse mi confondono le n. d. a. 
Tutto sommato devo ammettere che fatico a immaginare quanto descritto in o. p.


----------



## Starless74

Melissa90 said:


> Quindi devo per forza virgolettare o comunque isolare.


Isolare ma non virgolettare. 
Non è assimilabile a un "discorso diretto fra sé e sé"; piuttosto a quella che in linguaggio cinematografico si direbbe una "soggettiva".
Come già detto da Saoul, Mary e Ohbice, l'unico modo qui per enfatizzare (se proprio necessario) il cambio di punto di vista
dev'essere la composizione tipografica (spazio prima e dopo, indentatura, corsivo, famiglia di caratteri differente... ecc.).
Le virgolette di qualsiasi tipo o la lineetta in testa, entrambi segni grafici propri del discorso diretto, a mio avviso non si addicono al tuo esempio.


----------



## Melissa90

Ammetto che sono confusa 
Pensavo che le "" andassero bene.

Quindi le "" andrebbero bene solo per il parlato in prima persona? Es: "Ciao Anna, sono contenta di averti incontrata".

Mentre nel mio caso vado a descrivere un'azione che sto compiendo.

Vorrei precisare che in tutto il racconto, solo quella frase indica una mia azione, e la vorrei appunto enfatizzare.
Come detto in FB non posso scrivere in italico, quindi per "staccare" dewvo lasciare la riga vuota sopra e sotto.
Però, a mio modesto parere, solo distaccando, ma senza "includere", avendo lo stesso stile di font, non mi sembra molto
in rilievo quella frase... Nel racconto che scriverei, l'attenzione del lettore la vorrei dare quasi solo esclusivamente a quella frase.
Io comunque (frase) non la vedo bene, ma nemmeno -frase-; forse <<frase>> ?
grazie per i consigli
Melissa


----------



## Mary49

Suggerimenti per scrivere in corsivo su Facebook:  Come scrivere in corsivo su Facebook


----------



## Melissa90

grazie Mary, non lo sapevo che si potesse scrivere in corsivo; proverò. Se così fosse, potrei allora scrivere la frase distaccata di una riga -sopra/sotto- e in corsivo, senza nessun virgoletatto. Dovrebbe rendere l'idea...
ciao


----------



## Melissa90

Ok sono riuscita a scivere in modo "alternativo" in FB. Allego una schermata, secondo voi quale stile sarebbe più indicato per enfatizzare questa mia azione diretta? Mi verebbe da dire la prima sopra, la seconda mi sembra infantile, concordate?
(ps: la frase è solo da esempio; lo spazio dimenticato dopo il punto è una dimenticanza) sigh


Curiosità: descrivere in un testo un'azione diretta (non parlare diretto), come viene denominata tecnicamente?


----------



## Mary49

La prima versione va bene. Non so se esiste un termine "tecnico" per definire l'inserimento di una prima persona in un testo che non lo è. Vediamo se altri lo sanno.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Non so come facciano gli altri ma io non saprei esprimere nessun parere senza sapere da dove viene fuori questo "io narrante" e come si aggancia al resto del testo.


----------



## Melissa90

grazie Mary, direi che la versione superiore vada più che bene.
Pietruzzo: sarebbe una storia su FB (la devo scrivere, in genere non scrivo su FB..); il racconto descriverà un luogo
immerso nella natura, ci sarà poi UNA sola frase (ho fatto l'esempio sopra) dove narrerò il MIO muoversi dentro quel luogo.
Non so se mi sono spiegata.
Grazie


----------



## Pietruzzo

Forse non mi sono spiegato io. Secondo me avresti dovuto inserire le frasi precedenti e seguenti, per far capire la dinamica di questo cambiamento di narrazione. Comunque hai avuto le tue risposte, quindi va bene così.


----------



## Melissa90

Non ho ancora scritto questo racconto, cercavo solo consigli...
Ma comunque intendevo:

Il canyon pincopallino si trova nella parte occidentale dell'Arizona; è un luogo molto frequentato.. ecc ecc

Frase di azione in prima persona (che sarebbe poi al questione del topic)

Considerazioni finali, ma non in prima persona..

Appurato che per descrivere quella singola e isolata azione personale farò uso del corsivo, vorrei un consiglio su come evidenziare alcuni nomi di luoghi in dialetto, faccio un esempio inventato della situazione:

------

Per raggiungere la cima, percorrere il sentiero 55B che vi porterà nei pressi del classico 'bivac di pastur', antica costruzione in sassi di granito e luogo di misteriosi eventi lungo il trascorrere degli anni.

_Racconto in prima persona (in corsivo)_

Proseguire oltre, risalendo il pendio meridionale di Cima Pincopallino ecc ecc..

------

Avendo già usato il corsivo per descrive una mia azione/pensiero personale, secondo voi come potrei evidenziare un nome in dialetto come bivac di pastur? (ho letto in merito su Treccani, ma ho dei dubbi)
1) classico 'bivac di pastur', antica....
2) classico "bivac di pastur", antica....
3) altro?

Grazie
Melissa

What does “Let's get to crashing the car” mean?

It is the lyrics from a song called Hot Mess by David Hugo.

The lyrics

_Let's get to crashing the car,_ ready whenever you are
I know a place we can go…

Is it literally mean car crash?

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Mary49

Melissa90 said:


> Appurato che per descrivere quella singola e isolata azione personale farò uso del corsivo, vorrei un consiglio su come evidenziare alcuni nomi di luoghi in dialetto, faccio un esempio inventato della situazione:
> 
> ------
> 
> Per raggiungere la cima, percorrere il sentiero 55B che vi porterà nei pressi del classico 'bivac di pastur', antica costruzione in sassi di granito e luogo di misteriosi eventi lungo il trascorrere degli anni.
> 
> _Racconto in prima persona (in corsivo)_
> 
> Proseguire oltre, risalendo il pendio meridionale di Cima Pincopallino ecc ecc..
> 
> ------
> 
> Avendo già usato il corsivo per descrive una mia azione/pensiero personale, secondo voi come potrei evidenziare un nome in dialetto come bivac di pastur? (ho letto in merito su Treccani, ma ho dei dubbi)
> 1) classico 'bivac di pastur', antica....
> 2) classico "bivac di pastur", antica....
> 3) altro?
> 
> Grazie
> Melissa


Credo che tu debba aprire un nuovo thread.


----------



## Melissa90

Lo facevo per non aprire troppi topic, in quanto inerente alla stessa situazione di racconto che dovrò fare.
grazie


----------



## Pietruzzo

Melissa90 said:


> Appurato che per descrivere quella singola e isolata azione personale farò uso del corsivo,


Vorrei solo precisare che il corsivo o altri stili e accorgimenti tipografici non determinano la "correttezza", di cui si parla nel titolo della discussione. La correttezza deriva dalla coerenza logico-sintattica e dall'uso della punteggiatura.


----------



## Melissa90

In effetti mi sembra di capire che il distinguo di parti con discorso diretto, parole da evidenziare sia più una scelta editoriale.
Una regola non esiste a quanto pare; ovvio che poi nel racconto ci debba essere coerenza mantenendo lo stesso stile.
Lo stesso discorso diretto potrebbe essere racchiuso da "", oppure da <<>>, oppure evidenziato in corsivo.
Per brevi espressioni dialettali, si potrebbe usare "dialetto", oppure ho visto libri che usano <<dialetto>>, altri usano il corsivo,
meno usati sono gli apici 'dialetto'.
Nella mia story, userò il corsivo per a frase che vorrei evidenziare (distaccandola); userò "" per quei pochi termini dialettali.
grazie di tutto
Melissa


----------

